# Last minute nerves about travel to pick up the puppy



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I just finished going over everything for the hundredth time and thought we were good to go, when something occurred to me. I bought a soft sort of car carrier on Amazon, 



, a little while ago, but just now as I was going over the plan for out trip in my mind, I completely second guessed all of it. I read a couple a threads here about not letting the puppy eat and it reminded me I have no idea what I'm doing. It's a day trip, so I planned to break it up, but he'll definitely need to eat. And I assumed it would be good to give him treats every so often in the car if he's being good in his crate. So, no to that? When he stop for lunch, how long should we wait before traveling again? I was planning to stop about every 2-3 hours to potty.

I just read about the Sleepypod, but it's a little expensive, and I would like to know more about it. Is it more expensive because it's appropriate for plane travel? I don't need something for plane travel at this time because we rarely fly. It might not even matter because I don't know if I could get a Sleepypod delivered in time since it doesn't qualify for Prime.

On Amazon there is more of a booster seat and I know some people use those with small dogs, but can a puppy use one of these if I'm not sure he's worn a harness before? Also, I'm assuming he might sleep a lot and in that case a carrier might be better.

My kids are really excited to buy toys so I was going to take them to pick some out after school this week, but now I'm panicking that I won't have toys that are engaging enough for a car trip with a potentially scared puppy. And it sounds like treat-toys are out. Any reliable winners I should just order right now?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He won't be likely to play with toys in the car, and he may not eat even if you offer it to him. I would ask your breeder what you should do about feeding him on the travel day.

Booster seats are about the least safe way to transport any dog other than leaving the dog loose in the car. And a new puppy is DEFINITELY not going to be safe that way, even if you could find a car harness small enough that they couldn't squirm out of it. (Unlikely... many Havanese puppy owners resort to kitten harnesses for the first few weeks, because they are too tiny for dog harnesses. They don't make car harnesses for kittens). 

While the Sleepypod is one of the few crash tested softsided carriers, in general, softsided carriers that can be seat belted into place are quite safe, especially for small puppies. I think the one you bought is fine for now. As the puppy grows, you can make choices about what style of car restraint you think is most appropriate for your particular situation. There are a number of threads on this subject on the forum.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

I brought Henry home just under two months ago. Before we left the breeder's, she took him out with the other puppies and let him run around to tire him and to potty. We had a 3 1/2 hour trip home so not all day. I put him in his sleepy pod in the back and he immediately kicked up a big ruckus that was escalating fast. Was going to give him 10 minutes but could only stand about 5. We pulled over and I got in the back and sat next to the sleepy pod. Didn't take him out or say anything, but he then quietened down and immediately fell asleep. When we stopped for gas, he woke up and stayed very quiet so I let him stay there. He then slept the rest of the way home. once home he had dinner and trips out but we were both exhausted and went to bed early. He actually slept 9 (!) hours that first night. 

So if you can, try to give him some exercise before you begin your trip. Perhaps when you stop for lunch find a place where you can walk him a bit and play a bit and let him get some more exercise. 

Good luck!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

There are several other airline approved (size wise) carriers. I don't (yet) have a sleepypod, though I keep looking at them/ thinking about getting one, but I have a sherpa bag (probably one of the most popular ones) and one that has sides that zip open to give them more space that I use on long flights. The sleepypod is probably a bit safer on car rides, but the sherpa bag and the other one we have both have a strap on one side that you can put the seatbelt through to secure it in the car. I would definitely recommend a bag instead of a harness or booster seat - not only for safety (though that is a huge reason - to protect them in case of an accident AND to prevent them from running off if you had an accident and the door opened) but also for practical reasons -- if he is sick in the car, it's a pain to clean out the carrier but it's easier to do that than to clean it from around your back seat. 

Perry gets car sick (still hoping he'll out grow that, but took him on a ride on Saturday and it's still there), so I would also recommend a carrier that the liner comes out - you can put a towel in instead (easier to take out and clean). That's actually why we usually travel with 2 carriers - his sherpa for the car (no liner in it) and the other one for flights (it's got a permanent liner so difficult to clean).


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

This is sort of a weird question, but how strong does Havanese puppy throw-up smell? I’m sure diet is a factor. I ask because my son has really bad reflux because of a birth defect so if it’s like human throw-up where the smell can make someone else throw-up, I should be prepared for him, too.


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Henry's only thrown up twice. very small quantities, which helps a lot with any smell. I actually didn't smell it at all but of course you're right it depends on what they've eaten. I imagine if they've gotten into something nasty and that's why they're vomiting, it could be very smelly.

Re the sleepy pod, which we've had for two months -

plusses: Relatively safe re Center for Pet Safety 
Liner zips out and is machine washable and dry-able
Very well made
can be converted into pet bed by zipping top off
Henry seems comfortable in it and has been excellent in the car. Note: his breeder got all the puppies used to car travel before leaving her. I think that has really helped. 

Cons: Expensive
May be too small for full grown Havanese, depending on final size
Doesn't hang well from shoulder if carrying dog in it, the round shape bounces off my hip.

I bought mine from chewy and saved maybe $10.


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> This is sort of a weird question, but how strong does Havanese puppy throw-up smell? I'm sure diet is a factor. I ask because my son has really bad reflux because of a birth defect so if it's like human throw-up where the smell can make someone else throw-up, I should be prepared for him, too.


I have petego with isoflex and the base which attaches to anchors like a child's car seat. Size large and both pieces were around $170 on amazon. An independent evaluation has this and one other as the safest. This one was better for my budget.

The smell probably depends on what puppy has eaten and whether or not he or she takes probiotics. My puppy gets carsick and I can not smell as much as see what happened.

Going to get a puppy is a very exciting thing! Best wishes!


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

You will be fine on the way home. I agree with everyone else about getting some exercise before you leave the breeders. We flew home but it was still most of the day. Loki had breakfast with the rest of the puppies at the breeders - we left a couple of hours later so he had time to digest everything. He didn't eat again until we got home because we were traveling. He was fine. I did give him a little water at the airport. If you want to give him a little treat, a piece of the kibble he is used to would work. I suggest not giving him anything new. He cried in the carrier when we left for maybe 10 minutes and then settled down the rest of the way.

I have a Sleepypod Air which I love. I use it in the car and have used it on planes. Loki has been riding in it since he was a puppy and doesn't know anything different. He goes right in and is silent in it unless he needs to go potty. Then he just whines. It has the dark breathable mesh so it is like a den inside. He hovers around 13.5 lbs now. About cost, I think it has been worth it. It gets used at least several times a week and looks brand new. Since it shaped like a duffle bad it is easy to carry. But until you decide if that is what you want - a soft sided carrier like this one with the seat belt loops should be fine for a puppy.






Since the puppy hasn't had all his shots yet, I would be a little hesitant to walk him at a rest stop where there have been other dogs. I would put down a pee pad for him to go on and maybe bring a blanket that you could spread on the ground to let him walk around a bit. Also, Loki wouldn't go on the pee pad at the airport so I put a pee pad in the carrier. He did pee in the carrier just after we landed. (He needed a bit of bath when we got home - have some puppy shampoo handy just in case.)

You will be fine if you stop every few hours for a potty break. He is a puppy so he should sleep a lot. The movement works for Loki like it does for a baby.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> This is sort of a weird question, but how strong does Havanese puppy throw-up smell? I'm sure diet is a factor. I ask because my son has really bad reflux because of a birth defect so if it's like human throw-up where the smell can make someone else throw-up, I should be prepared for him, too.


I think everyone reacts differently to smells, and sometime even the sound can set someone else off. But I haven't ever smelled much more than dog food when on elf my dogs has omitted... unless they have eaten something really gross... LOL!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*the smell*



krandall said:


> I think everyone reacts differently to smells, and sometime even the sound can set someone else off. But I haven't ever smelled much more than dog food when on elf my dogs has omitted... unless they have eaten something really gross... LOL!


Perry throws up a lot (in the car so that's often food, at home if he's been excited and then drinks water, or when he decides to eat grass), but thus far it's never been smelly at all. When he's sick in the car I never know until I open the bag and see it and then even close up the smell is just wet dog food.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I purchased a Sherpa carrier for Scout's flight home from Ottawa Canada to San Francisco. I put a pee pad on the fleece. The breeder fed him very early in the morning. We started driving to the airport around 10AM and he threw-up twice before arriving. I was prepared because the breeder warned me to watch for drooling. She was so kind to offer to drive all the way to the airport so we could follow her. My husband was sure it wouldn't be a problem so of course we got lost. Because we missed our direct flight Scout was able to walk around for a few hours and again for an hour in New Jersey. I put a dish of water in the carrier, bully stick and a Lamp Chop toy. The Lamb Chop toy is a winner and comes in different sizes. It's still his favorite toy and we have gone through many. 😊 It was a 15 hour day, but he slept all the way home. I would be careful feeding anything while driving. It might be a good idea to bring a few pee pads and Earth Bath Grooming wipes for clean ups! Good Luck!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*car travel*



Heather's said:


> I purchased a Sherpa carrier for Scout's flight home from Ottawa Canada to San Francisco. I put a pee pad on the fleece. The breeder fed him very early in the morning. We started driving to the airport around 10AM and he threw-up twice before arriving. I was prepared because the breeder warned me to watch for drooling. She was so kind to offer to drive all the way to the airport so we could follow her. My husband was sure it wouldn't be a problem so of course we got lost. Because we missed our direct flight Scout was able to walk around for a few hours and again for an hour in New Jersey. I put a dish of water in the carrier, bully stick and a Lamp Chop toy. The Lamb Chop toy is a winner and comes in different sizes. It's still his favorite toy and we have gone through many. &#128522; It was a 15 hour day, but he slept all the way home. I would be careful feeding anything while driving. It might be a good idea to bring a few pee pads and Earth Bath Grooming wipes for clean ups! Good Luck!


I can't feed Perry even hours before we travel because he will get car sick and throw it up. last trip I feed him at 7 and we traveled at 2 and there was a lot of mess in the carry bag because of it (on a side note, should I be concerned about his digestion? How long should it take them to digest food after eating? Do you think there might be a problem that he still has enough undigested in his stomach 7 hours later to be sick?) on our next trip I will probably give him breakfast because our flight is in the middle of the night so we won't be driving til around 10 pm but no dinner.

We got the lamb chop too, but the knit parts are not good for a serious chewer. Perry has ripped and started to unravel the face within 5 minutes.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> I can't feed Perry even hours before we travel because he will get car sick and throw it up. last trip I feed him at 7 and we traveled at 2 and there was a lot of mess in the carry bag because of it (on a side note, should I be concerned about his digestion? How long should it take them to digest food after eating? Do you think there might be a problem that he still has enough undigested in his stomach 7 hours later to be sick?) on our next trip I will probably give him breakfast because our flight is in the middle of the night so we won't be driving til around 10 pm but no dinner.
> 
> We got the lamb chop too, but the knit parts are not good for a serious chewer. Perry has ripped and started to unravel the face within 5 minutes.


Scout's breeder said he ate around 5AM. We left for the airport 5 hours later. I'm just glad we had lot's of pee pads! Scout's not a chewer, but he does like to toss Lamb Chop around.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Barbara Levy said:


> Since the puppy hasn't had all his shots yet, I would be a little hesitant to walk him at a rest stop where there have been other dogs.


Thank you for reminding me! I knew this, but I hadn't really considered how it would affect us. thinking about it now gives me time to make sure we know of a few alternative places to stop along the way.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Thank you for reminding me! I knew this, but I hadn't really considered how it would affect us. thinking about it now gives me time to make sure we know of a few alternative places to stop along the way.


When I've gone with friends to pick up large breed puppies from a long driving distance, We have gotten off the highway as necessary and found quiet church parking lots or office parks, and let the puppy potty there. For both of mine that came from NC (2 hour drive to the airport, the flight home, then another hour or more home) Pam King provided us with a BIG pee pad with a little pile of the wood pellets they were used to to use as a "portapotty" on the way home. I spread the pad out in the trunk of the car, popped the puppy on the pad and Voila!. Same thing, in the airport, I went into the "family" restroom, put the pad on the floor and the puppy on the pad.

Actually, at the airport with Pixel, Pam had told us about her little trick. There are a number of raised planter beds coming out of the garage with fir trees in them. (so they are big... not just like flower boxes) but WAY too high for a dog to get into on their own. So I just set her down in the much of the planter boxes and she happily peed without needing to get the pad out!  So be creative. You want to avoid putting the puppy down in places where a lot of other dogs have been. But fresh mulch somewhere can be another perfect alternative.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> Thank you for reminding me! I knew this, but I hadn't really considered how it would affect us. thinking about it now gives me time to make sure we know of a few alternative places to stop along the way.


When I've gone with friends to pick up large breed puppies from a long driving distance, We have gotten off the highway as necessary and found quiet church parking lots or office parks, and let the puppy potty there. For both of mine that came from NC (2 hour drive to the airport, the flight home, then another hour or more home) Pam King provided us with a BIG pee pad with a little pile of the wood pellets they were used to to use as a "portapotty" on the way home. I spread the pad out in the trunk of the car, popped the puppy on the pad and Voila!. Same thing, in the airport, I went into the "family" restroom, put the pad on the floor and the puppy on the pad.

Actually, at the airport with Pixel, Pam had told us about her little trick. There are a number of raised planter beds coming out of the garage with fir trees in them. (so they are big... not just like flower boxes) but WAY too high for a dog to get into on their own. So I just set her down in the much of the planter boxes and she happily peed without needing to get the pad out!  So be creative. You want to avoid putting the puppy down in places where a lot of other dogs have been. But fresh mulch somewhere can be another perfect alternative.

Photo of Pixel just before leaving for the airport, because she was so DARNED cute!!!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

This forum is really amazing. I have learned more in a week from this forum than I have from all of the books I’ve read recently. Not that they don’t have good information, it’s just that experience is invaluable, and everyone is so willing to share and advise.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Be sure to take lot's of pictures! Wish I had taken more.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Just found this picture of Scout at the airport before our flight. Here's a cute one of him and a littermate. &#128522;


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

They look so little! It’s hard to tell because we’ve only seen a couple of pictures and it’s the whole litter, but our puppy appears to be on the bigger size.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> They look so little! It's hard to tell because we've only seen a couple of pictures and it's the whole litter, but our puppy appears to be on the bigger size.


Scout was the big one of his litter too! &#128522;


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

love starting the day with cute puppy pictures! 

I put a small cat litter tray with pine pellets in my trunk so that Henry would have an alternative if I couldn't find a place I was comfortable for him to use when we had to travel beyond our local area. I plopped him in it a few times for a quick pee. 

He got his final vaccination on Tuesday and I'm so happy that we're at the end of that particular worry.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Heather, can you please post a photo of Scout and Lamp Chop? Also a link to purchasing that toy? Thanks!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> Heather, can you please post a photo of Scout and Lamp Chop? Also a link to purchasing that toy? Thanks!


Shama would love Lamb Chop! I buy them in town at BowWowMeow. They carry them in all three sizes. I just checked and Chewy's has the medium size. It's a good size for him to throw around. He always chews the tongue off. &#128522; Shama might like the small one.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks for the info. Great photos! Scout's new cut is cute, but I still just love Truffles's coat! We'll get a Lamb Chop for Shama for Christmas!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The photo's were taken when his coat had to be shaved. His coat has grown out. I'm going to keep it on the shorter side because it's easier on him and me right now. My husbands keeping up with Truffles coat and ponytail. 😊


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Have you posted a recent photo of Scout? I know he's being kept in a shorter coat, but I'm wondering how short . . . I ordered the Lamb Chop toy for Shama (size small). It was $2.09 at petco.com. (I ordered a few other Christmas presents too . . .)


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Next time he gets groomed I'll post a picture. The groomer wanted to shave his body short a few weeks ago because I can't really brush with only one hand. 😉 He has a thick coat. It's a little longer than the above picture. It looks uneven in that picture because he was unable to stand at that time. She just took the coat off the best she could. His coat has grown out so now everything is even. All my friends like him with a shorter coat. The long coat is beautiful, but it requires a lot of work! Shama will love her Christmas Lamb Chop!


----------



## wvasweetness (Nov 26, 2017)

Good luck with the trip! And I learned a lot from this post! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

ShamaMama said:


> Have you posted a recent photo of Scout? I know he's being kept in a shorter coat, but I'm wondering how short . . . I ordered the Lamb Chop toy for Shama (size small). It was $2.09 at petco.com. (I ordered a few other Christmas presents too . . .)


Today was spa day here. Here's Scout in his shorter coat and one of Truffles too.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

So cute!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Scout and Truffles are just beautiful!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Scout and Truffles are lovely, lovely little doggies.


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Heather's said:


> Shama would love Lamb Chop! I buy them in town at BowWowMeow. They carry them in all three sizes. I just checked and Chewy's has the medium size. It's a good size for him to throw around. He always chews the tongue off. &#128522; Shama might like the small one.
> View attachment 150066


OMG I almost forgot about Lamb Chop! She was my last Hav Apollo's favorite toy at one time. I'm going to pick one up for the new puppy Milo. I didn't realize how large the big size is, I've only bought the small and medium.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

I went to Petco to check out the different Lamb Chop sizes and got Bowie the medium...they matched their online price of $4.09. He will also have Mr. Bill and that crazy looking chicken someone here recommended. Can't wait for Christmas morning!


----------



## Cmward (Jun 28, 2017)

Bowie's Mom said:


> I went to Petco to check out the different Lamb Chop sizes and got Bowie the medium...they matched their online price of $4.09. He will also have Mr. Bill and that crazy looking chicken someone here recommended. Can't wait for Christmas morning!


I bought the crazy chicken too, I had the long wiener dog toy from the same company and that was a hit too. My girlfriend bought me an custom hand painted dog toy box as a "puppy shower gift" I'm probably going to need more than one at the rate I am buying toys and Milo is still with the breeder!


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

Zoe loved the crazy chicken. She did zoomees on her back next to it, which my iPad captured this way, and then Joy took it away! Um, I have two small Lamb Chops.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Loki loves his crazy chicken. He has since he was a puppy. He makes it squeak with his nose and then throws it in air.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

It's so easy for the toys to multiply! Sounds like you have a cool toy box. I've noticed that Bowie loves and plays with a few favorites and ignores others...so I just rotate the toys and he seems to enjoy seeing old/new ones again! Can't wait to see your Milo!!!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*switching out toys*



Bowie's Mom said:


> It's so easy for the toys to multiply! Sounds like you have a cool toy box. I've noticed that Bowie loves and plays with a few favorites and ignores others...so I just rotate the toys and he seems to enjoy seeing old/new ones again! Can't wait to see your Milo!!!


I occasionally switch out Perry's toys. There are two problems with this (1)even if he hasn't played with them in ages, the minute I pick them up (somehow he knows when I do this even if he's outside at the time) that toy is now the one he MUST have, and (2)Perry now knows where all the extra toys are and will now stop almost every time we pass the office to stretch up and sniff the box (to see if any are sticking out or to see if I will get him any from the box I guess). I have one of those cube shelves with the baskets that fit inside the shelf, so there's no chance of him knocking down the box, but he seems so hopeful every time he passes it, makes me feel guilty (despite the 20 or so toys that are already out in his toy box that he can get).


----------

